# Portage will so einiges downgraden, warum?

## sprittwicht

Habe gerade ein emerge --sync durchgeführt und das darauffolgende emerge -puvD world hat mich ein bisschen erstaunt.

Massenhaft Pakete, die ich gestern erst aktualisiert hatte, wollte Portage nun wieder downgraden:

```

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.7-r1 [2.2.9] USE="-network-cron -zlib" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/usbutils-0.72-r4 [0.73] USE="-network-cron (-zlib%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/gdb-6.7.1 [6.7.1-r3] USE="nls -test -vanilla" 13 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.22-r1 [0.23] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] net-libs/gnutls-2.0.4 [2.2.2] USE="nls zlib -doc -guile -lzo (-bindist%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.2.23-r1 [1.2.27-r1] USE="perl python -doc -rrdcgi -ruby -tcl" 1,037 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1 [2.12.8] USE="X cups jpeg xinerama -debug -doc -tiff -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/qscintilla-1.5.1 [2.1-r1] USE="-doc (-debug%) (-examples%) (-python%*) (-qt4%)" 711 kB

```

In den Changelogs steht nichts von einer Maskierung der Pakete. Die Zugriffszeiten der betroffenen Ebuilds scheinen auch veraltet. packages.gentoo.org gibt mir für die betroffenen Pakete auch aktuellere Versionen zurück (amd64).

Kann es sein dass mir der rsync-Server einen veralteten Snapshot geliefert hat? Sollte sowas nicht durch Timestamping verhindert werden? Hatte sonst schonmal Meldungen, das ein rsync-Server veraltet sei oder so ähnlich, dann wurde der rsync abgebrochen.

Der betroffene Server ist rsync://193.190.198.20/gentoo-portage.

Ist noch jemandem ähnliches wiederfahren?

----------

## sprittwicht

Nach einem rsync mit einem anderen Server ist wieder alles in Butter.

Trotzdem meine Frage: Wie kann sowas passieren?

----------

## franzf

Dass rsync-server out of date sind kommt immer mal wieder vor:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL+rsync+outdated

Versuchs einfach mal mit einem anderen und ggf. einen Bugreport.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## sprittwicht

Ja, das ist mir klar. Wie erwähnt hatte ich auch schon öfter "out of date"-Meldungen oder so ähnlich.

Aber bisher wurde der rsync-Vorgang dann immer abgebrochen. Warum wurde diesmal mein Portage-Baum wacker mit der veralteten Version überschrieben?

----------

## hitachi

Hast Du Dir den Server gemerkt? Ich mache das normalerweise nie. Wäre für eien Bugreport aber sicher hilfreich  :Wink: 

----------

## sprittwicht

193.190.198.20

Mal so allgemein gefragt: Wie halten sich die Server ihrerseits up-to-date? Während sie mit den Hauptservern syncen, bleiben sie weiterhin erreichbar und liefern somit inkonsistente Portage-Snapshots aus, oder werden Clients während des Updates komplett ausgesperrt?

----------

## hitachi

Schau mal hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/rsync.xml Habe es mir nicht durchgelesen, könnte aber halfen.

Da gibt es auch noch: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/source_mirrors.xml

Noch was gefunden: http://mirrorstats.gentoo.org/rsync/

----------

## sprittwicht

Hm, hab da nichts gelesen von Zugriffssperren während eines Server-Updates.

Also hat man einfach Pech, wenn man zufällig gerade in dem Moment synct, wo der rsync-Server seinerseits seinen Tree aktualisiert?

Das finde ich ja schon etwas... ungeschickt gelöst.  :Wink: 

193.190.198.20 ist "rsync3.be.gentoo.org", aber das scheint ja in dem Sinne kein Bug dieses einzelnen Servers gewesen zu sein.

----------

